# E/M and Flu Vaccine



## dballard2004 (Aug 5, 2009)

I know this question has been asked before, but it is like sharks....it keeps circling.

A patient presents to the office to see a provider for the sole reason of obtaining an order for a flu vaccine.  The provider briefly reviews the pt's vitals and PFSH and issues the order, then the nurse administers the vaccine.  There is no exam perfromed and according to the provider the entire thing takes about 2 mins tops.  Can the provider code an E/M along with the vaccine administration code(s)?  I say no because the E/M encounter was strickly for the vaccine only and nothing else was addressed and it should be inclusive of the admin code of the vaccine.  My providers say this at least warrents a 99211.  Any thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm with you,...reason for visit, flu vac ONLY - of course something might be asked (allergic to whatever) before the shot is given, but a little bit of "something" always goes along with a procedure.

scheduled as a flu shot - coded/billed as flu shot only..





(oh, and good luck getting that low level e/m paid, ALONG with the flu vac) !


----------

